
Ask HN: Do you also hate long conference calls? - footstock
I hate conference calls &#x2F; meetings which take too long because some people just cannot cut to the chase.<p>I have some ideas how to improve this via software. Imagine zoom with some special features. Anybody interested?
I know it could be copied easily, but it’s an existing problem without a proper solution.
I am not looking for a cofounder or anything, just wanna bounce the concept.
======
simplecto
Isn't this more of a behavioral or policy change more so than anything else?
Maybe setup ground-rules before starting the call?

